

Has the secret to breaking bad habits finally been found? - kaaist
http://fitplan.io/has-the-secret-to-breaking-bad-habits-finally-been-found/

======
ljk
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

